# Need prizes for contests? This is the place to come!



## Chikn Luva (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll edit the pictures, just the way you want! Just explain what you are looking for, and of course include the picture. 

A few things off the top of my head I know I can do....

~ Frames
~ Borders
~ Crop
~ Text
~ Collages
~ Smudge (Painting looking)
~ Black and white
~ Tint (Any color)
~ Cool Backgrounds
~ Stickers
~ Watermark
~ Fade
~ Pixelate
~ And a TON more! Just ask and I'll do it!


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2011)

You may want to post this here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=14718


----------

